

Ask HN: Where to go in Mountain View / SF? - MrMeker

	I will be visiting SF and Mountain View Friday-Sunday this weekend. I am interested in computer and mechanical engineering. I would love to visit your startup. I would also like to visit a Maker Space, surplus electronics store, or something else of that nature.
I am also looking for recommendations on hostels and good food, especially some great Mexican.<p>My email is in my profile.<p>Thank you
======
NonEUCitizen
1\. Computer History Museum:

[http://www.computerhistory.org/hours/](http://www.computerhistory.org/hours/)

2\. Fry's Electronics (Sunnyvale or Palo Alto are near Mountain View):

[http://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/storelocator/](http://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/storelocator/)

3\. Halted (Santa Clara):

[http://halted.com/commerce/info/contactinfo.jsp](http://halted.com/commerce/info/contactinfo.jsp)

4\. Weird Stuff (Sunnyvale):

[http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-
bin/category.cgi?category=sunn...](http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-
bin/category.cgi?category=sunnyvalestore)

[#2 has new stuff, #3 and #4 surplus]

5\. Sawdust Shop:

[http://sawdustshop.com/](http://sawdustshop.com/)

6\. Tech Shop (San Jose and San Carlos locations are closer to Mountain View):

[http://techshop.ws/locations.html](http://techshop.ws/locations.html)

------
andymoe
Well you picked a hell of a weekend to come to SF. You may as well go watch
the parade and party with the natives because it's going to be a shit show all
over SF anyway - [http://www.sfpride.org](http://www.sfpride.org) :)

For maker spaces in SF there is TechShopSF in SOMA and Noisebridge in the
mission though I think they are renovating the later for about a month. Any of
the Mexican places on 16th or 17th between Valencia and Mission...

PS. Why don't you put a bit more about yourself in your profile?

